# Hello group, I could learn some and share some from Ontario.



## little ol' e (Oct 15, 2022)

Never really knew where I fit in with all these forums on the inter web.
Happy to have stumbled upon this group really, I may fit in.
Looks like a great group of members here, looking forward to learning more and sharing what I think I know.
Been in several hobbies throughout my life, I enjoy a little of everything. 
My dream space or shop is still way off in the distance, but, I make do with a wood shed space for now until I win the lottery.
Have some machining background, both manual and CNC, mainly tool steels A2, D2 .
Also a passion for cars of the 70's, Oldsmobile in particular, since my parents owned a few of them over the years.
My hobby shed is closed for the winter months since its too darn cold and the days are so short after work.

Thanks for adding me,
Little ol' e in Mount Forest, On


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Oct 15, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 15, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## DPittman (Oct 15, 2022)

Welcome and glad you are not waiting for the lottery wind and the dream shop and not letting those things keep you from enjoying what you do have, passion, experience, skills and desire.


----------



## Chip Maker (Oct 15, 2022)

Welcome from Peterborough Ont.!


----------



## whydontu (Oct 15, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver!


----------



## combustable herbage (Oct 15, 2022)

Welcome from Greely On..


----------



## YotaBota (Oct 15, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver Island. Years ago I had a 1970 Cutlass Supreme, loved it.


----------



## little ol' e (Oct 15, 2022)

Thanks for the welcome members.  
Once I get familiar with the forum I should be good to go here. 

Small world  combustable herbage,
I played baseball in Greely and the area when I was younger. ( 1971-77 )
If I remember correctly, I built and raced my first CUB car in the Greely recreation hall. 
 Spend 10 of my first years in Osgoode, not to far from Greely before my parents moved us to Toronto in 78'


----------



## jcdammeyer (Oct 15, 2022)

Welcome from Victoria


----------



## thestelster (Oct 15, 2022)

Welcome from Keswick Ontario.


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 16, 2022)

little ol' e said:


> sharing what I think I know.



Interesting perspective. "What _*I think*_ I know.... " 

I've always said that the more you know, the more you know you don't know, and I have learned so much at this point in my life that I finally know I don't really know squatt about anything! 

I'm not sure I know where you fit with your way of saying it! But I like it! 

Welcome to the group from farm country south of Chatham Ontario. With your outlook, you will fit right in.


----------



## historicalarms (Oct 16, 2022)

Welcome man. I'm in the same boat as you are, gonna loose my shop privilege's Dec 1st, I keep the heat on through hunting season so I can butcher without frozen fingers but after that the house stays warm and with recent inflation to heating cost the shop looses.


----------



## little ol' e (Oct 16, 2022)

Thanks for the welcome, I stumble onto a cool group here without a doubt !
I figure today was the last day I will be going into the shed until spring.  We had some wet snow flying around here yesterday in Mount Forest.
Seems like inflation hits my shopping cart on a monthly basis these days.  Have a little list (well big list until my wife started pulling things from the amazon cart) of things to purchase over the winter months so good timing for fall and some overtime hours throughout the winter. Hopefully I will add a few needed tools by spring.


----------



## Crosche (Oct 17, 2022)

Welcome to the forum! Greetings from Calgary.

Cheers,
Chad


----------

